# Ayke Agus and Jascha Heifitz



## shsherm

Today I met Ayke Agus. She was the accompianist for Jascha Heifitz for the last 16 years of his life. She was a participant in a meet the composer session with the composer Mark Carlson. She had come from Indonesia as a young woman and was a very accomplished pianist as well as violinist and studied with as well as worked with Heifitz. I really enjoy encounters like this. I find the connections very fascinating. She is now involved in a film about the life of Jascha Heifitz.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

You are lucky. I hope to see this film someday soon.


----------



## jurianbai

wow never know about this especially since I was in Indonesia for quite a long time.


----------

